# Male Northern Inuit (husky cross), pls help to spread the word !!



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I have seen a post about teddy here already but thought i would post it again just to remind everyone that teddy is still missing and ask for anyones help to spread the word or maybe someone has seen a dog that looks like him 

Teddy has been missing now since the 15th of August and he is a Northern Inuit, or those who dont know the breed would maybe recognise him as a husky cross.
So many people are searching for teddy but sadly without any luck yet, so i just would like to ask everyone on here who has got a facebook account, twitter etc to share this video on their page and ask all their friends on facebook to share it too.

Chances are that maybe someone has found teddy and decided to keep him or maybe sell him. The idea is to spread the word so he can be found.

So if anyone is willing to help to spread the word about teddy that would be great, thanks 

His pack is really missing him badly and there is a reward for teddys safe return without any questions being asked, all his owners want is to have their family member back home where he belongs.

MISSING DOG TEDDY - YouTube

[youtube_browser]hnEv0QCHAy8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

how sad, i really hope poor Teddy is back home with his family soon, ...i rarely use facebook or twitter but i'll certainly post the video Natik.

I would have said its great to see you posting again but i dont think it appropriate when its such a sad subject...but i really hope you and lovely duo are all well x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks noushka !! x 

I really hope that teddy gets found.
If he was picked up by someone passing by he could be anywhere, so even if someone lives nowhere near the area teddy went missing, pls spread the video anyway anywhere u can and the message that people are looking for teddy and that they want him back home !!


----------

